# copycat Eckrich Smoked Sausage



## hayjim (Jan 30, 2014)

I am new to making sausage. I like the taste of Eckrich smoked Sausage and would like to make and smoke my own. I recently trapped 4 wild pigs and have that meat available. Have a MES 30" and have made some good summer sausage. Does anyone have a recipe for this. Thanks from East Texas.


----------



## hayjim (Jan 30, 2014)

By the way I really like this site. Immediately felt at home and everyone is really helpful.


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2014)

[h1]*






	

		
			
		

		
	
Hello and welcome from East Texas. This is a great site, lots of information and great people that are willing to throw in their two cents worth on about anything.   *[/h1][h1]  [/h1][h1]*Gary*[/h1]


----------



## gary s (Jan 30, 2014)

Where bouts in East Texas do you live?

Gary


----------



## hayjim (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey Gary

Just read your post. I live in Wills Point. I am not far from you.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey Jim

Welcome to the forum.  You’ll find great, friendly people here.  You’ll also find a ton of info—if you have a question, just ask and you’ll get about 10 answers—all different LOL

Gary


----------

